# Car bought from dealer clocked! What to do?



## ivorystraws (19 Jul 2007)

Hi,

My brother recently bought a '04 Peugot 407 from a dealer about a month ago and only recently discovered that it has been clocked i.e. the log book and recent service history verifies this.

What comeback does he have and what should he do now if anything... it obviously had a bearing on the price. Should other checks be completed??

Any advice is much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Jul 2007)

Bring it back and demand your money back.

I'm sure Peugeot would love to hear that one of their dealers is selling clocked cars !!!

Or the SIMI too ?


----------



## ford jedi (19 Jul 2007)

before you go jumping the gun too much id run it by the dealer first and check the full service and warranty history first .we had a few of these cases a while back with fords.where we were having alot of problems with intrument clusters and when we fitted new clocks the milege was zero,d and our factory software at the time wouldnt allow us to reset the milege so the change of clocks was recorded under the warranty history and it was recorded in the service history,so it was a few thousand miles short of the original.


but on the other hand it may well have been clocked,i deal with alot of big dealerships and that would be very unusual for a dealership they dont in general have time for that crap they have enough trouble to put with ,so thats why it is strange but if it was a smaller setup i would not be suprised


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jul 2007)

Can you clarify a couple of things?

- Was the car imported at any stage?
- Is the dealer a member of the SIMI?


----------



## tobyl (20 Jul 2007)

Hi there, there was a recent (within the last month) court case with jj reilly in longford.  He was a KIA main dealer at one stage and member of the SIMI. Maybe if you found details on this case, you could see what the owner of this car did and how he took action?  Hope this helps


----------



## CharlieC (20 Jul 2007)

ivorystraws said:


> Hi,
> 
> recently discovered that it has been clocked i.e. *the log book* and recent service history verifies this.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Sorry not to derail your thread but how does the log book verify this please


----------



## tobyl (20 Jul 2007)

charliec, i think the log book has the chassis number which can be checked against the nct database for mileage.  I think the nct centres now take account of mileage when your car is tested.  there is an irish website that one can use to check this, just forget it at the moment.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (20 Jul 2007)

tobyl said:


> charliec, i think the log book has the chassis number which can be checked against the nct database for mileage.  I think the nct centres now take account of mileage when your car is tested.  there is an irish website that one can use to check this, just forget it at the moment.


Is this a site for checking the NCT records directly, or is it one of those carcheck sites that do it for you?


----------



## RS2K (20 Jul 2007)

NCT mileage reading is not reliable imho. They made an error on one of mine.


----------



## gar123 (20 Jul 2007)

member of simi means nothing they are just a advisory board for their members ie car dealers it's not in their interest to help a customerq


----------



## Stephenkelly (20 Jul 2007)

04 car would not have an nct anyway


----------



## tobyl (20 Jul 2007)

buttermilkja, the website checks everything on the car(mileage/finance outstanding / owners) etc. they can access the nct database, but not the end user.  I know it's not reliable (they have the small print to state this!!!!) but in the absence of anything else, it's at least somewhere to start to research a history or maybe just something to put your mind at ease.  It's bugging me i can't remember, but i have a felling its on this website under another post.  I think it carcheck / carfax or something like that, but it escapes me at the moment


----------



## ivorystraws (20 Jul 2007)

tobyl said:


> buttermilkja, the website checks everything on the car(mileage/finance outstanding / owners) etc. they can access the nct database, but not the end user.  I know it's not reliable (they have the small print to state this!!!!) but in the absence of anything else, it's at least somewhere to start to research a history or maybe just something to put your mind at ease.  It's bugging me i can't remember, but i have a felling its on this website under another post.  I think it carcheck / carfax or something like that, but it escapes me at the moment



- Thanks for all the responses ...is the site your referring to cartell?
- The car has not been imported.
- I checked on SIMI and this Peugot Dealership is a member of SIMI.
- I can't find anythin on that KIA dealer car clocking court case with JJ Reilly (SIMI Member) in longford but I just had a quick google so I'll have another look later.
- The Service history details that the last service which was completed in Febuary '07 and the car had 139100 Miles on the clock but the car was purchased last month with 91000 Miles on the clock. Is thsi reliable enough information? The dealership's stamp is on it.
- The dealership was contacted but the Parts & Services department just mentioned that it could be something to do with Kilometers as opposed to Miles etc. So 131100 kilometers is equivalent to 81461 miles so basically.. the car did 10000 miles between Febuary and when it was sold last month!?

Any thoughts?


----------



## RS2K (20 Jul 2007)

Instruct a good solicitor.


----------



## Mr2 (20 Jul 2007)

I was just thinking that it's the difference between miles and KMS.
we use 1 mile = 1.6 kms for our computer systems. So it would read Feb '07 139,100, July '07 145,600. It looks okay to me.
6,500 kms difference in six or seven months.


----------



## ivorystraws (20 Jul 2007)

Mr2 said:


> I was just thinking that it's the difference between miles and KMS.
> we use 1 mile = 1.6 kms for our computer systems. So it would read feb '07 139,100, june '07 145,600. It looks okay to me.



Yea that could be it but it is down as miles on the Service History and miles on the digital clock. So your saying that the 91000 miles (145600 Kilometers) and that the 139100 is actually kilometers (86937 Miles)... so is there anyway to prove then that this is just an error on the Service History and not a clocking attempt?


----------



## Mr2 (20 Jul 2007)

They could print you off a freeze frame that will show the complete history and then you would see a huge jump in the milage at some stage.
They could also do this for another car on there system to show you but not give you details of the other person's history. It's just to compare.

The garage prob uses Kerridge Rev8 and it won't let you use kms and miles so they converted them at different stages in different garages.

Auto view will allow you until the new windows based one comes out, you just tell the system whick clock is in the car km or miles.


----------



## 900TS (20 Jul 2007)

Would seem like a genuine error in km/mileage alright - as far as as I know a car with a digital clock can be checked for mileage verifiation - the mileage data is stored in about 3 or 4 places within the car diagnostic/computer memeory systems, and not all these are necessarily changed if it was clocked - i'd imagine you could check with AA or similar to see if they offer this kind of service - assuming you don't trust the garage to  do it. 
Also, assuming the garage made a genuine mistake they should have no problem showing you the previous owner/other service records etc. so you can make up your own mind.


----------



## chka (26 Jul 2007)

have a look here 

[broken link removed]


----------



## BlueSpud (26 Jul 2007)

This business of miles & kms is all too cosy for my liking. I would certainly throw the car.


----------

